# Commercial Roofing Statistics



## Swede (Mar 28, 2009)

I am trying to verify the size of commercial roofing industry in terms of contractor sales? I am not interested in material sales, only total amount of roofing contracts. I have seen number between 12 and 20 billion per year. Can anyone shed light on this?

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Contact the NRCA. www.nrca.net 

How can this even be accurately tracked with the hundreds of thousands of roofing companies out there?


----------

